

If you could have one hire "for free" right now, what would it be? - shalmanese

This question is mainly for early stage startup founders but others, feel free to answer. Assume you have just saved a wizard's life and, as a reward, he's going to give you a free hire.<p>All you have to do is write down the job description and he will manifest you a competent, 10X person with that skillset that is willing to work for free on whatever you task them to. There's no secret ironic twist to this, you will get what you're looking for.<p>Do you want a really great designer? A scalability engineer? Someone who has a lot of contacts in your target industry? An operations person? The sky's the limit but you only get a single hire.
======
gacxllr9
I have a very "lean" Web app that I've transformed into a nifty collection of
online mock-ups, but I am not nearly good enough at coding to transform those
into functional code.

Honestly, there are only three pages of mock-ups, one technical challenge, and
one Word document of notes. Maybe some kind HN soul will have some spare time
and can talk me through this process or get involved. I'm getting so anxious
to create this thing that I'm trying to learn programming languages at a
frantic pace, and have mocked this up in three different programs.

~~~
stiggz
I'll help you- sounds like fun

~~~
gacxllr9
hey stiggz - thanks for responding. how can I get in touch with you? If you
want to just send me an e-mail, send it to nchastain at gmail.com

------
bemmu
A Python developer that can do Facebook apps, but can also tolerate and even
enjoy making MySpace apps. This person develops in a careful way that takes
scalability and testing on multiple browsers into consideration, but isn't too
anal to tolerate some imperfections in order to ship.

They happen to also be a great artist capable of creating virtual items at a
graphical level equivalent to Playfish. This person also happens to enjoy
doing occassional tasks such as making spreadsheets and answering customer
emails.

------
dennisq
Hand down a kickass designer. Great design will lead the way for your startup.
Scaling will always have a different meaning "tomorrow", and there's no need
to keep your site up if it's not worth using. So start w/ the basics, clean it
up, and go from there.

------
grasshoper
I would hire a really rich investor and make him give me all his money and
then go away.

------
PhrosTT
i desperately need a hardcore server admin who can secure lamp installs, do
load balancing, and help me keep my app scalable.

i can handle all the coding & design, just get's hazy when it comes to
deployment.

------
one010101
That's easy - a graphic designer! I am whiz-bang with code and databases but
have neither the skill nor time to make it look pretty.

~~~
alexwyser
Hey there! I am a freelance web designer. My portfolio is
at<http://www.alexwyser.com/webdev.php>

Feel free to contact me with your needs, alexwyser@gmail.com Take care.

------
hotmind
A drupal rockstar. But then again, I might have met her tonight anyway. I
guess I'll find out.

